# Suche Card Reader



## jhaas (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Ich suche aktuell einen Card Reader mit Cinch Anschluss (Cinch).
Weiß jemand, ob es so etwas gibt und wenn ja wo?
Mein alter PC von Medion hatte einen Cinch Eingang an dem Card Reader.
Ich war schon im Conrad und habe dort nachgefragt und selbst die meinte, dass sie noch nie so etwas gesehen hätten.
Bei Geizhals, Alternate, getgoods, etc. habe ich auch schon gesucht, aber auch dort nichts gefunden.
Der Card Reader sollte maximal 50€ kosten.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!

MfG, Yannick


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2012)

Hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber es gibt manche Frontpanel mit 3,5mm-Buchsen. Per Adapter kannst Du dann natürlich auch Geräte anschließen, die Cinch-Stecker haben. An dem Panel ist dann natürlich ein Kabel dran, das Du mit dem Onboard-Sound verbinden musst.

Finde jetzt auf Anhieb nur zwei lieferbare: http://geizhals.at/de/346573  und http://geizhals.at/de/316878


----------



## Joel-92 (27. Februar 2012)

Habe sowas auch noch nie gesehen. War warscheinlich eine Spezialkonstruktion von Medion.
Kauf dir doch einfach einen Adapter von Klinke auf Chinch. Einen Klinke-Anschluss hat ja (fast) jedes Gehäuse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2012)

Bei Medion ist es ja quasi ein Multi Panel, so etwas gibt es nicht zum kaufen außer in der Bucht von Medion. Solche Anschlüße findet man höchstens noch bei einer X- Fi Platinum


----------



## midnight (28. Februar 2012)

Der Cinch-Stecker gehört doch nicht zum Cardreader. Was wolltest du denn daran anschließen?


----------



## jhaas (28. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte einen Plattenspieler anschließen, da ich mir schalplatten gekauft habe und diese auch in meinem Zimmer hören möchte.
Schade dass es sowas nicht gibt, aber gibt es auch noch eine alternative?


----------



## midnight (28. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit einem Adapter von Cinch auf Klinke? Dann kannst du ihn direkt an die Soundkarte hängen und gut


----------



## jhaas (28. Februar 2012)

Ja hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber leidet da nicht die Soundqualität drunter?


----------



## midnight (28. Februar 2012)

Nö, mehr als ein Adapter ist das was im Frontpanel von Medion saß auch nicht. Ne Buchse, die zur Soundkarte führt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Joel-92 (28. Februar 2012)

jhaas schrieb:


> Ja hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber leidet da nicht die Soundqualität drunter?


 
Wenn nur minimal, so dass dus nicht mal hören wirst.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

Ja, das Signal ist identisch, Du änderst nur die Steckerform. Da fließt einfach nu Strom, und solang die Stecker Kontakt haben, fließt der auch weiter einwandfrei.

Was Du aber zuerst checken solltest: liefert der Plattenspieler ein Standardsignal oder ein deutlich schwächeres Phono-Signal? In letzterem brauchst Du noch einen Phono-Vorverstärker, an den der Plattenspieler kommt. Der Vorverstärker kommt dann an den PC.

Testen kannst Du das, indem Du den Plattenspieler mal an einen Verstärker anschließt, und zwar NICHT an einen evt. vorhandenen Phono-Anschluss, sondern an einen Cinch-Anschluss für CD, Tuner, TV, DVD oder AUX. Wenn Du dann keinen normalen, sondern verzerrten/gestörten Sound hast, brauchst Du noch so einen Phono-Vorverstärker.


ps: du könntest den Spieler natürlich auch einfach direkt an ein Boxenset anschließen oder so. Der LineIn von einer Onboardsoundkarte ist nämlich zudem auch oft qualitativ nicht gut, rauscht und ist teils sogar dumpfer...


----------



## jhaas (28. Februar 2012)

Okay, werde ich mal versuchen. Mein Vater hat ja einen Verstärker, zwar knapp 35 Jahre alt, aber verrichtet immernoch hervorragend seine Dienste.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

So ein Verstärker hat halt definitiv nen eigenen Phono-Eingang. Nimm dort dann mal einen anderen EIngang zum Test. zB Tuner oder auch Tape ( "in", nicht "out" oder "rec" ).


----------

